# AMNPS Cold Smoked Buckboard Bacon and Cheese with Q-View



## teeznuts (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry there's no prep pics and for using cell phone pics for the outside shots. This smoke wasn't supposed to get posted. I had decided not to post any more BBB threads since I had done several and didn't wanna burn people out with the same old thing. That is, until last night when I peeked in on the BBB and cheddar and thought they just looked like they were meant to be together. Bacon and cheese are two of my favorite things. So I snapped a quick pic with my cell phone and now here I am.

The BBB was cured for 10 days with Morton's sugar cure. I bought a 5lb block of cheddar and a 5lb block of mozzarella. The smoke was courtesy of the AMNPS with a mix of Todd's cherry pellets and traeger apple pellets. The BBB got 10 1/2 hours of smoke, the cheeses got 3 1/2 each. The cheddar went in after the BBB had been in 7 hours. They finished together.
















After the cheddar and BBB were pulled it was time for the mozzarella.











The cheese went away for a nap in the fridge and will be served at Thanksgiving. The BBB went in the fridge overnight and had a date with the old school slicer this morning.



















Ended up with 9 3/4 lbs of good slices and over 3 lbs of small slices/scraps that go in omelettes and beans.







I normally cold smoke my BBB then slowly add heat to bring it to an IT of 145 for convenience and quick munching. This batch was cold smoked to avoid rendering the fat. It seemed to stay in tact much better for slicing this way.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 10, 2011)

That does look awesome!!!!  I can't speak for others, but I wont grow tired of seeing picks like this!!!

John


----------



## boykjo (Nov 10, 2011)

awesome BBB......I need to try some...... Now I know who to go to for help.......

Joe


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2011)

What Awesome Color!!!

BBB is so EZ to make, everyone should do it!

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 10, 2011)

Great looking BBB. I have a batch curing in the fridge now & hope it turns out as good as yours!


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 10, 2011)

That is some very nice lookin BBB.

And I like some others will never get tired of seeing posts like this.

This is what keeps me smokin, and trying new things.

Love this stuff...

Happy Smokin

Mike


----------



## shtrdave (Nov 10, 2011)

That looks great, that is what I was after when I tried to make mine, but it didn't work out nearly as well as yours.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome, Teez!!!

You got your BBB down to a science, and your cheese looks perfect too!!!

Great pics too!!!

I'm proud of you---You have become a BBB Master!!!

Thanks for the views,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 10, 2011)

Now thats the way to smoke BBB in large amounts. Te cheese looks good too then you have to wait for 2 weeks before you can eat them or atleast that what alot of folks say. Me I'm digging in and then try to wait.


----------



## dpeart (Nov 10, 2011)

OK after seeing this I think I gotta make some BBB.  What does it taste like?  . . . . Besides really good


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 10, 2011)

Man that is some great looking BBB for sure. Love the smoked cheese too. Nice job!


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## chefrob (Nov 10, 2011)

great color on the smoke........i prefer a cold smoke on my BBB.


----------



## sound1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cheese and BBB have great color..The two week wait thing on the cheese.....I assume you don't have teenagers hanging around, never makes it around here!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow those slices look great!!


----------



## moikel (Nov 10, 2011)

Great job,still havent busted out my AMNPS yet,but I,m going to do some bacon soon. I dont get tired of watching people do things well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2011)

Teez...It's Buck Board!  Now 10 threads on Smoked Hamburgers...Then you can expect a PM!...JJ


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


Sound1 said:


> Cheese and BBB have great color..The two week wait thing on the cheese.....I assume you don't have teenagers hanging around, never makes it around here!!!


No kids yet but to keep myself from opening the cheese early I keep smoking cheese on a steady rotation. Same with BBB. This way I always have edible cheese whil the latest cheese is resting for 2 weeks. As far as the BBB I almost always have a batch curing so I never run out.


----------



## teeznuts (Nov 11, 2011)

dpeart said:


> OK after seeing this I think I gotta make some BBB.  What does it taste like?  . . . . Besides really good




The pieces with the nice fat streaks taste like a high end "bacon of the gods". The pieces with little or no fat taste like ham/bacon heaven with an emphasis on the ham. I can all but promise you that if you make one batch of your own, you will NEVER go back to store bought. The only time I use store bought bacon is when I make ABT's or anything bacon wrapped.


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 11, 2011)

Now that some great looking BBB !!!!

I need to get me a  AMNPS. (on my Xmas list) hope i was a good boy this year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





what kind of meat that you use for BBB ?????

post BBB every day , We don't mind ,


----------



## bluebombersfan (Nov 11, 2011)

Those slices look perfect!!  Only thing I found when I made BBB was it was too lean.  What is the cut you used?!!?!  that looks like the same fat content as belly bacon and I bet tastes great!!!!!!


----------



## dwolson (Nov 11, 2011)

Not saying you are God, but you are A god!


----------

